# Caad 8 R5000



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay guys. I'm curious what you guys think about my bike.:idea:...

The day i got the bike...









Now...









So, what do you think?


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice looking bike. Maybe it's me, or the angle of the cameral when the pic was taken, but the bike seems much too small for you. How tall are you and what is the bike size?


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Need to sort that rust on the wheel arches


----------



## spongebartstatepants (Apr 12, 2006)

plus 1 for the new stem. plus 2 for spending more on a bike than on a car. minus 1 for the saddle bag.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice bike!!!!
I like that silver paint & there"s nothing wrong with a saddlebag!


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

The bike is too small for me if you go by the books on it. But i couldnt get comfortable on the 56cm no matter what i did. We changed the stem, raised lowered the seat, etc. And the saddle bag is only so i dont have to call someone to pick me up when i flat 40 miles from home. I dont use it in races.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oldteen said:


> Nice bike!!!!
> I like that silver paint & there"s nothing wrong with a saddlebag!


What silver paint??? thats what naked aluminum looks like.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

My bad!

I thought they gave all CAAD 8's the paint/clearcoat process.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Oldteen said:


> My bad!
> 
> I thought they gave all CAAD 8's the paint/clearcoat process.


 His is raw aluminum with clearcoat.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yup...toyota has it right. IT looks better than the blue in my opinion.


----------

